# 14 April: China Suspends Flights to North Korea!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Air China to suspend flights to North Korea | New York Post

The U.S. strike group is within shooting range of North Korea.

China suspends all flights to North Korea.

North Korea evacuated many from Pyongyang to make room for the rest of the people in shelters.

Is tomorrow going to be a really interesting day, or will the Little Fat Man read the writing on the wall and sit still?

If Trump gives the go ahead for a strike, either after the nuclear test or as a preemptive strike, how will Russia and China react?

Will North Korea respond by attempting to punish South Korea?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The elite little ping pong ball could be bouncing off the wall soon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the liberals on NPR said the flight stoppage is some kinda economic penalty...but we know they lie a lot. My old pal who survived the Fozen Choisin says if the N. Koreans want to get cute..they will do it on May 1st. Wikki dont seem to give it a lot of emphasis.That might be a clue. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_holidays_in_North_Korea


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

There are profound changes in the air ( metaphorically speaking). We will probably know by Monday what they are....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So do you think China is taking Trump seriously , unlike they did Obama. Pretty dam fast results I would say. Kick some ass and get in their pocket a double punch. I am ok with it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that it is economic punishment at this time. Per Fox News, China is also saying that they will stop exporting crude oil to NK if the hold a nuclear test. Apparently China provides 93% of NK oil.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ughhhhh... so close to at least 7 small Russian towns and of'course, Vladivostok! Can you even imagine Russians showing up near your border and dropping a nuke?

A "don't worry, everyone!" article from Moscow Times (not my fav source but it'll do):
https://themoscowtimes.com/news/sci...-north-korea-unleash-radioactive-clouds-57739


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Either way, not going to happen...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I think we will see a repeat of 1953 where we realized we could launch some nukes, but our ports in S. Korea as well as Seoul present opportune targets...while things are getting better with China, the ****** or Ivan would love to lob one at us too

Not to mention nukes aint so good against underground targets - granted, there are nuclear Penetrators and MOPs to use but the nuclear fallout that will destroy their lands, as well as parts of China, Russia, S Korea and Japan aint worth it.

We could easily drop some MOPs (Mass Ord Penetrators) on their test sites and fissile reactors, and take out other strategic targets - bet we could get the ****** to help if it meant they could annex the North

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I think we will see a repeat of 1953 where we realized we could launch some nukes, but our ports in S. Korea as well as Seoul present opportune targets...while things are getting better with China, the ****** or Ivan would love to lob one at us too
> 
> Not to mention nukes aint so good against underground targets; as well as the nuclear fallout that will destroy their lands, as well as parts of China, Russia, S Korea and Japan
> 
> ...


Hell, let China have the Nork if they promise to kill Kim and every last one of his generals. There is nothing there for us and the Nork population would be far better off under the yoke of ***** Communism than Nork Communism.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Inor said:


> Hell, let China have the Nork if they promise to kill Kim and every last one of his generals. There is nothing there for us and the Nork population would be far better off under the yoke of ***** Communism than Nork Communism.


I agree there man, China gets a coal source and an extra port or 2 and we can keep a closer eye on those sneaky slants

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TG said:


> Ughhhhh... so close to at least 7 small Russian towns and of'course, Vladivostok! Can you even imagine Russians showing up near your border and dropping a nuke?
> 
> A "don't worry, everyone!" article from Moscow Times (not my fav source but it'll do):
> https://themoscowtimes.com/news/sci...-north-korea-unleash-radioactive-clouds-57739


Interesting link. If the radiactive cloud aint gong to head North..it bound to be go S. maybe. I think it would be a good place to lob some neutron bombs..in the general vicinity of the little fat guys house


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Interesting link. If the radiactive cloud aint gong to head North..it bound to be go S. maybe. I think it would be a good place to lob some neutron bombs..in the general vicinity of the little fat guys house


The thing is, he's probably nowhere near the capital anymore, most probably fled the area and sitting in the bunker under one of his country villas. The only thing these bombs will elliminate are regular citizens who already live a miserable existence.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I seen him at the burger King in Kalamazoo Michigan this afternoon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> The thing is, he's probably nowhere near the capital anymore, most probably fled the area and sitting in the bunker under one of his country villas. The only thing these bombs will elliminate are regular citizens who already live a miserable existence.


 Here in is the problem. He is only in power because they allow it. NK has sense the cease fire starved and mistreated it's people. If the people fail to act they are no different than the leaders.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Here in is the problem. He is only in power because they allow it. NK has sense the cease fire starved and mistreated it's people. If the people fail to act they are no different than the leaders.


Part of that "Communist" culture is to immediately tell on each-other to get an almost immediate reward as soon as something is out of the ordinary, organizing 2-3 people is almost impossible, let alone a crowd. It's easier to say what you like thousands of kilometers away. A person labeled as "subversive" in North Korea immediately loses his/her family, every single relative gets sent to hard labour camps, including small kids..for life.
Try organizing a protest under those conditions.

You have so many things to be thankful for.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> Part of that "Communist" culture is to immediately tell on each-other to get an almost immediate reward as soon as something is out of the ordinary, organizing 2-3 people is almost impossible, let alone a crowd. It's easier to say what you like thousands of kilometers away. A person labeled as "subversive" in North Korea immediately loses his/her family, every single relative gets sent to hard labour camps, including small kids..for life.
> Try organizing a protest under those conditions.
> 
> You have so many things to be thankful for.


 I understand that. TG I have spent a good part of my life in messed up countries. There comes a time people must stand up and say enough and fight back for them self. If they refuse then others will have to.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I understand that. TG I have spent a good part of my life in messed up countries. There comes a time people must stand up and say enough and fight back for them self. If they refuse then others will have to.


Why do you think I'm part Mongolian? Relatives sent to hard labour camps in deep Siberia, some for simple things like teaching pre-revolution literary classics at school, refusing to give up their farm to collectivization, speaking up on anyhing at all.
After a while, basic fear for your family's well being overrides progress.

I understand these people too well. Bombs are not the way to liberate them, it will only kill innocents.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I understand that. TG I have spent a good part of my life in messed up countries. There comes a time people must stand up and say enough and fight back for them self. If they refuse then others will have to.


I'll add to what Smitty states:

"There comes a time people must stand up and say enough and fight back for them self. If they refuse then others will have to", if only for their future generations and to give survivors a real existence.

I only agree that extremes measures are in order regarding Kim Jong-un because he is a threat to me and the rest of the world. If you don't believe me, just ask him. When you publically threaten the civilized world with war and refuse to comply with peace keeping protocol and sanctions, you label yourself a criminal. Its called justice.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We need to stop giving the little shit media attention. Stop everything, fubar him, without notice. And move on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The people of North Korea are useless. They allow dear leader little fat creeper dude to do what he does to them and his father/grandfather before him. Revolt is not even in their vocabulary. The world would be a better place if North Korea were to be bombed to hell. 

I'm just amazed that we haven't taken dear leader little fat creeper dude out, surely we have some operatives there? On a side note, does dear leader little fatcreeper dude look transgender?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We can deal with him now or later, but rest assured, he will have to be dealt with. Has history taught us nothing? Kim will not just quietly go away and those that think he will are being naive. He will only get stronger and more capable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

North Korea rolls out missiles, other weaponry at annual parade | Fox News

The fat little dip shit is displaying his missiles in a parade for the world (especially the US) to see. I will translate this for you into plain English .... Bitch slap my dumbass!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> We can deal with him now or later, but rest assured, he will have to be dealt with. Has history taught us nothing? Kim will not just quietly go away and those that think he will are being naive. He will only get stronger and more capable.


The U.S. has been kicking the can down the road with NK and nukes for 25+ years. I think that it is the last opportunity to do something about NK. NK is a nuclear power with ICBM's, but a fledgling power that needs to be put down now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> We need to stop giving the little shit media attention. Stop everything, fubar him, without notice. And move on.


 We need to stop giving them food , fuel and everything else they demand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> We need to stop giving them food , fuel and everything else they demand.


THIS!!!!^^^^

And it should apply to every country that we give stuff to.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We must never forget. NK nuke program was down and out. Not a dime left. Bill Clinton gave them food and oil. Then he shut down monitoring them. because they are being good and stopped. They then when full speed on nuke program and blackmailed Clinton for more cash. That was when they built up to where they where when Obama took over. They the started again under Obama and we paid for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We must never forget. NK nuke program was down and out. Not a dime left. Bill Clinton gave them food and oil. Then he shut down monitoring them. because they are being good and stopped. They then when full speed on nuke program and blackmailed Clinton for more cash. That was when they built up to where they where when Obama took over. They the started again under Obama and we paid for it.


The Clintons. The very same who sold China nuclear secrets and delivery system information. China. The country that keeps North Korea afloat, and I'd be willing to bet assisted North Korea with its nuclear goals.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> The Clintons. The very same who sold China nuclear secrets and delivery system information. China. The country that keeps North Korea afloat, and I'd be willing to bet assisted North Korea with its nuclear goals.


Report was the last rocket that blew up the S Korean Navy snagged it and analysis showed it was Chinese guidance package and booster rockets.

No way these dudes go from trebuchets to solid fuel rockets and satt tech without the Red ******

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We need to stop giving them food , fuel and everything else they demand.


Exactly


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

If US starts flinging missiles at North Korea, I just hope they won't be nuclear, I can't even imagine how many people in Primor'e (Russia) will be affected, it's terrifying to even imagine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> If US starts flinging missiles at North Korea, I just hope they won't be nuclear, I can't even imagine how many people in Primor'e (Russia) will be affected, it's terrifying to even imagine.


 We would not use Nukes to take out NK sites. We have tools for that kind of work.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We would not use Nukes to take out NK sites. We have tools for that kind of work.


I sincerely hope Trump thinks the same way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> I sincerely hope Trump thinks the same way.


I'm sure someone informed Trump that nukes aren't the right tools for the job. I know he's new and all, but Mad Dog isn't new.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> I sincerely hope Trump thinks the same way.


 I know the press and many think the president just yells nuke them and it happens. Does not work that way. The plan of action has already been in place for years. In fact several of them. The plan that fit is put in motion.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We won't throw nukes as a first strike option. I am not so sure we will do anything but wait and monitor. Now, is he crazy enough to initiate?


----------

